# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό CD Player] First Austria CD player (FA-1154-2-RE) πολύ χαμηλά ο ήχος από το CD

## manolo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
το συγκεκριμένο φορητό First Austria CD player (μοντέλο FA-1154-2-RE) παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα: Ενώ ο ήχος από το Radio είναι πολύ καλός, δυνατός (εννοείται για τα μέτρα του μηχανήματος), ο ήχος από το CD player βγαίνει πάρα πολύ χαμηλά σε βαθμό να πρέπει να φέρεις το αυτί σου στα ηχεία για να το ακούσεις. Κατά τα άλλα όλα φαίνεται να δουλεύουν ΟΚ, τα CD τα διαβάζει κανονικά, ο μηχανισμός περιστροφής δείχνει να λειτουργεί, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά ο ήχος ενώ είναι καθαρός, είναι τραγικά χαμηλός. Το radio ολα ΟΚ. Ο ήχος βγαίνει όσο δυνατός μπορεί να δώσει το volume...Καθάρισα κεφαλή CD (αν και δε νομίζω να φταίει αυτό, άλλωστε διαβάζονται κανονικά τα CD), πέρασα ξανά κόλληση το βύσμα του connector της καλωδιοταινίας του CD με το main board της συσκευής αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Προληπτικά έλεγξα και τις συνδέσεις των ηχείων αν και δεν φταίει αυτό αφού το ραδιόφωνο παίζει καμπάνα. Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## gianndats

Καλημέρα. Αν εχεις εξοδο ακουστικων σύνδεσε εξωτερικα ηχεια και πες μας τί γίνεται

----------


## manolo

Εξοδο για ηχεία δεν έχει παρά μόνο για ακουστικά. Θα το δοκιμάσω. επίσης να πω ότι έχει και εισοδο από USB stick, παίζει δηλαδή και ΜΡ3, και έβαλα ένα στικάκι με τραγούδιακαι έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Πολύ χαμηλή ένταση ήχου με το volume στο τέρμα. Αρα έχω ραδιοδωνο μια χαρά δυνατά και από το USB stick και το CD player ίσα που ακουγεται..

----------


## manolo

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κι ένα service manual ή schematic που θα με βοηθούσε να κάνω ελέγχους. Προφανώς η τελική ενίσχυση δεν πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα μιας και το radio παίζει καμπάνα, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως ο ήχος που προέρχεται από το digital κομμάτι του μηχανήματος (USB, CD) έχει κάποιον preamp που τα έχει παίξει..

----------


## manolo

Γιάννη καλό μεσημέρι. Και με τα εξωτερικά ακουστικά που δοκίμασα, πάλι το ίδιο. Ο ήχος έρχεται παρά πολύ χαμηλά. Ίσα που ακούς κατανοητά με το volume στο τέρμα. Το ραδιόφωνο πάλι καμπάνα. Δυνατά όπως πρέπει...Δηλαδή πλην του radio που παίζει τζάμι, ο ήχος από οποιαδήποτε άλλη ψηφιακή πηγή ακούγεται πάρα πολύ χαμηλά. :Confused1:

----------


## klik

Μηπως εχεις προβλημα στον διακοπτη ραδιο /cd; μηχανικος διακοπτης ή ic με αναλογικούς διακοπτες

----------


## manolo

Σαν τι πρόβλημα;; Υπάρχει ένα button που πατώντας το επιλέγεις και το mode που θα παιξει και έχει τις επιλογές USB/Card/CD/AUX. Αυτές λειτουργούν κανονικά. Ο΄τι επιλέξω αυτό παίζει κανονικά απλά πολύ χαμηλά. Υπάρχει και ένα αναλογικό διακοπτάκι που έχει τις επιλογές Radio/OFF/CD και με αυτό επιλέγεις το Radio που παίζει δυνατά. Οι επιλογείς λειτουργούν. Τι σχέση μπορεί έχουν με το volume level;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μανώλη,
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ να ΄χουμε και να ΄ναι ΓΕΜΑΤΗ ΥΓΕΙΑ γι΄ όλους.
Κάνε ένα reflow στη βαθμίδα προενίσχυσης ήχου για το CD και το USB, ίσως υπάρχει
κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ή κάποια δ/πή σε χαλκοδιάδρομο που δεν είναι ορατή "δια γυμνού οφθαλμού"
κι ίσα που κάνει επαφή οπότε σου αποδίδει ήχο αυτής της στάθμης που περιγράφεις.
Επίσης έλεγξε όποιους συζευκτικούς πυκνωτές συναντάς στις διαδρομές μέχρι τη τελική ενίσχυση.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## manolo

Δημήτρη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά και σε σένα! προπάντων με υγεία!. Τα σκέφτηκα όλα αυτά φίλε μου και τα έχω κάνει. Όντως κι εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε σε ψυχρές κολλήσεις οπότε πέρασα τα πιο επίμαχα σημεία, καθώς και κονέκτορες. Προφανώς κάπου στο DAC (Digital to Analog converter) κομμάτι του μηχανήματος υπάρχει το πρόβλημα μιας και το Radio είναι ΟΚ και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι στο ίδιο το DAC IC. Γενικά η όλη κατασκευή είναι πολύ φτηνιάρικη καθώς και οι κολλήσεις των εξαρτημάτων σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις είναι τραγικές. Μάλλον δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω και θα το παρατήσω φίλε.. :Unsure:  Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως...  :Thumbup1:

----------

